# Livery -Pangbourne and surrounding areas



## Freeb91 (4 April 2017)

Looking for assisted/part livery for my cob. Not looking for anything too posh as we are happy hackerswith a bit of schooling occasionally. 

Must have a school and off road hacking. 

Near Pangbourne /Upper Basildon and surrounding areas. Must be that side of Reading. 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Cecile (5 April 2017)

Whilst you are waiting for idea's from locals in that area, you could look at
www.liverylist.co.uk

I found a brilliant place for mine for a month last Christmas whilst some work was taking place at my yard

When I drive around Pangbourne area there does seem to be quite a lot of yards dotted about, also try the notice boards at Hall Place or even Total Equestrian or just give them a call to ask if anything is on the noticeboards so they can pass the details onto you


----------



## Sophire (5 April 2017)

Hi Freeb91. I used to be on Tidmarsh Stud. Lovely yard offering DIY/ Part and Full livery. They have a website or do PM me for details. I only left as I went to uni and when I came home I went closer to home with some friends. It's a really lovely yard and I REALLY rate the owner for her knowledge and lessons too!


----------



## charlie76 (16 May 2017)

I have a space. PM me


----------



## JustHorsingAbout (2 June 2017)

If you want good hacking then I can recommend The Croft in Padworth Common plus they have an outdoor and indoor school also. Terrie also teaches and they do a number of clinics. It maybe worth a call.


----------



## Sunny12345 (4 September 2017)

Another great alternative is www.findmystable.com if you don't find anything above.

Cheers, 
Lisa


----------

